# Best way to detune/restrict X5M for teenage driver?



## peteralt (Feb 14, 2021)

I know that a slower car would be the best route, but I have an F10 550i and an 2015 X5M. I would much rather have him drive the SUV than my sedan for safety reasons. 
I have heard that you can get a JB4 tune and go into map 8 which would disable the turbos. Has anyone done this how much slower does it make the car?
Any other suggestions, I am open to a semi permanent, but still undo able method. (also heard physically disconnecting turbos and vacuum chambers would have the same effect. I trust him, but boys can be stupid and high speed crashes are a nightmare. So anything that restrics the ponies is helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

If he must drive a BMW, buy him an X3 xDrive30i (new or used depending on your budget) and save yourself some stress.

My kids are getting Subarus (if they're lucky) when they're old enough to drive 😅


----------



## peteralt (Feb 14, 2021)

moRider said:


> If he must drive a BMW, buy him an X3 xDrive30i (new or used depending on your budget) and save yourself some stress.
> 
> My kids are getting Subarus (if they're lucky) when they're old enough to drive 😅


Thanks for the response, I was thinking about getting him a vdub or a subaru or an x3 or a regular x5. But, he’s going to college in a two short years and I don’t want to be stuck with another depreciating car lol. So i’m trying to make due with the X5M even though it’s definitely too much car. He definitely must not drive a bimmer, but ironically him driving my bimmer saves me the money and hassle of buying another car.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, agree the X5M is a lot of car for any teen to handle and buying additional cars doesn't always make sense. Buying pre-owned helps offset depreciation a bit. Maybe other festers have suggestions to de-tune but I think a JB4 can be removed pretty easily.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

To OP, 2015 X5M should still have good resale, so one option is to swap X5M with a used Civic(e.g.) with minimal extra money.


----------



## peteralt (Feb 14, 2021)

Yea, ideally i’d like to keep my x5 for when he leaves for college. LOL. 
I think i’m going to JB4 my f10, so i’ll try map 8 on that and see what it’s like. Then move from there.


----------



## Mattbcnv (Jul 18, 2021)

Just buy him/her a chevette….

once the learn how to drive, and end up totaling the Chevette , now they will be ready to enjoy the finer things in life

mattbcnv


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^ I always used to say, “I just hope my kids survive their first accident”.

It’s not if. Its not even when. It’s how bad.

Why not ask the people making the JB4 if it will do what you want? Don’t need to say ‘block turbos’… just ‘how can I limit this to xx hp?’ Might be the easiest tune they do!


----------



## DenverSteve (Jul 30, 2021)

Why not put a monitor on the vehicle so you can check his driving? If he violates your rules about speed or driving appropriately, he loses his driving privilege. Teach him from the start that he drives properly or he walks. It's a privilege not a right.


----------

